# Feeding offal???



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi

I want to start giving Chester heart,kidneys etc. I know I have to cook them but can anyone advise if there is anything in particular I should avoid I.e not feed pigs offal 

Any advice/tips would be appreciated


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

theres absolutely no need to cook them. in fact if you cook them you cook a lot of the nutrients out, so the dog actually gets less from it. i feed all offal, meat, bones and veg raw, she has nothing cooked (except leftovers lol) 

avoid large amounts of liver, a square inch cube of liver a day is plenty. 

offal is quite rich so avoid feeding it in bulk, spread it out over a few days to avoid a runny tummy. i feed a whole heart cut into quarters over 4 days, a liver cut into cubes, one cube a day for as long as it lasts. mix it with the normal food, dont feed it as a meal on its own.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you for replying. Will go tesco and maybe try him on heart


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

chestersmum said:


> Thank you for replying. Will go tesco and maybe try him on heart


mine love an ox heart...less than a fiver for one from our local butchers..they are huge, he will even chop it up for me now if i ask nice..lasts a good few meals so i freeze a lot of it


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a note - Heart isn't considered offal but muscle meat, if you are looking for offal meats to balance a raw diet.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks or the advice it is appreciated.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

We feed pigs liver - we use tiny pieces of it as a training aid.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Been to tesco and got 3 lambs hearts for £1.40 and A load of lambs kidneys for about the same price. Have chopped up the heart and gave Chester a taster and he was crawling up my legs for more. Wasnt so keen on the kidneys raw so might cook a small piece in the morning for him and see how he goes 

Thanks for all the tips everyone x


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

chestersmum said:


> Been to tesco and got 3 lambs hearts for £1.40 and A load of lambs kidneys for about the same price. Have chopped up the heart and gave Chester a taster and he was crawling up my legs for more. Wasnt so keen on the kidneys raw so might cook a small piece in the morning for him and see how he goes
> 
> Thanks for all the tips everyone x


hi, it is very strange if a dog likes raw kidneys, they stink of urine, but well washed and cooked will be a treat!

a cube inch of liver a day might be appropriate for a large dog...for smaller dogs should be a lot less than that, except for the runnies it can cause toxicosis (vit A)...so a very little liver will go a long way for a small dogs.

i do usually cook the offals just to be on the safe side... i consider raw meat and bones very good though!



best
d


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks d. I'm only giving him a small portion of heart 1/4 cut in half And then chopped and mixed in with his kibble will do the same with the kidneys in the morning. He is a mini schnauzer so the lot I have just bought should last a few weeks as he won't be having it every day !


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Just a note - Heart isn't considered offal but muscle meat, if you are looking for offal meats to balance a raw diet.


Just what I was going to say.  Tripe is also counted as muscle meat I believe ?

Liver, kidneys etc are counted as offal in a raw diet


----------

